

A new community for hearing aid users - j0hnlucas
http://hearinghacks.com

======
j0hnlucas
I grew up with hearing loss and I've started this community to share knowledge
and experiences. I am initially targeting tech-savvy users with the hope of
attracting people with software and hardware skills who can help me build
products and services for hearing impaired. Second step is to include a larger
group of people including first timers and older ones.

I've done an AmA on Reddit last week that explains a bit where I am coming
from:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/3gpuj3/iama_tech_star...](https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/3gpuj3/iama_tech_startup_founder_product_manager_and/)

